# Nature's Variety Recall



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Plastic found in one of the foods. This is not the first.

If plastic was found in Pro Plan, this notice would have been posted already, trust me on that one.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Plastic found in one of the foods. This is not the first.
> 
> If plastic was found in Pro Plan, this notice would have been posted already, trust me on that one.


I doubt that. A true raw feeder wouldn't touch this crap and would know it is basically kibble with a fancy name on it. This food isn't any better than PUrina.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I doubt that. A true raw feeder wouldn't touch this crap and would know it is basically kibble with a fancy name on it. This food isn't any better than PUrina.


I am merely pointing out the double standard applied to companies like this when it comes to recalls. It is the same for Champion, multiple recalls and deaths and just denial it happened.

If this were Purina, Eukanuba or Royal Canin, the "team" would be all over the internet saying how bad and mean those companies are.

By the way, two very well known and highly regarded scientists formulate the NV foods. So I am predisposed to think they know a bit more than a layperson. 

http://www.naturesvariety.com/about/experts

This is it not an endorsement of the foods, just an observation.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

But it was reported by Daviking last night.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Herzo said:


> But it was reported by Daviking last night.


Yes I saw. Where is the outcry? When Diamond had a recall it was like a 1950's Horror Movie, where the people of the town march with torches in the middle of the night looking for the villain.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I doubt that. A true raw feeder wouldn't touch this crap and would know it is basically kibble with a fancy name on it. This food isn't any better than PUrina.


Exactly. Just one of the reasons I don't feed anything commercial. Too much like kibble in the fact that being commercial I don't trust the quality of ingredients. Prey model for me.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I feed Nature's Variety to Murph here and there. Just if I need something to get me by. He's had the Chicken and the Venison, does quite well on it....


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Yes I saw. Where is the outcry? When Diamond had a recall it was like a 1950's Horror Movie, where the people of the town march with torches in the middle of the night looking for the villain.


because diamond's recall kept growing, into two different plants. sickening humans as well.(probably the only real reason others knew of it)
give it time, because if it's as bad as the diamond issue , i'm sure you will hear plenty.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I will say though....I divided up a 5lb log of NV Venison that I got yesterday...and it had this weird smell. My friend says it's because of the HPP. Almost this stale....rubbery smell? Not particularly bad...just different from other foods I feed lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Yes I saw. Where is the outcry? When Diamond had a recall it was like a 1950's Horror Movie, where the people of the town march with torches in the middle of the night looking for the villain.


There is no "out cry" because it is plastic pieces in the food and it is already remedied. There aren't 100's of dogs dying because of it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> I will say though....I divided up a 5lb log of NV Venison that I got yesterday...and it had this weird smell. My friend says it's because of the HPP. Almost this stale....rubbery smell? Not particularly bad...just different from other foods I feed lol.


Funny how you get used to a certain food. I'm way too used to Darwin's; everything else seems weird. I just got a bunch of Bravo Balance burgers for Gemma; been using their chubs but what a pain in the butt it is, re-packaging.


----------

